# Apple TV 4 k se rallume toute seule



## Phenix35 (30 Décembre 2018)

bonjour à tous,

J’ai une Apple TV 4K connectée en Hdmi sur un TV LG Oled 4K et cette dernière sur un ampli Pionner via hdmi. Pour allumer l’ensemble j’utilise uniquement l’Apple Remote ainsi que pour mettre en veille. Pendant des mois tout a fonctionné normalement. Depuis quelques jours, lorsque que je mets en veille via l’apple TV, ma TV s’eteint et ensuite l’ampli. Jusque là tout est normal, mais au bout de quelques secondes (- de 10), l’apple TV sort de veille et rallume la TV puis l’ampli, ceci étant problématique, pour épaissir le mystère, là lorsque j’éteins donc une seconde fois l’apple Tv, là bizarrement tout fonctionne, à savoir tout s’eteint Et rien ne se rallume !!!!!

Si vous avez une solution pour éviter que mon Apple TV ne se rallume je suis preneur.....

Merci


----------



## Grug (16 Janvier 2019)

J'ai le même soucis, étrange c'est nouveau.


----------



## Grug (17 Janvier 2019)

Visiblement (à moins que ça ne recommence à merder) la présence à proximité d'une *apple remote* ancienne (le modèle 1 que j'utilise encore pour régler le son et zapper sur iTunes avec mon vieux macbook) serait responsable, en tous cas chez moi, de cet allumage intempestif. 
Un redémarrage de l'appleTV semble régler la question.


----------

